# Scotts and Lebanon starter fertilizer with Mesotrione are identical



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

...at least the spec sheets show they're identical. I haven't opened a bag of the Lebanon product to compare it visually with the Scotts.

But all of the numbers in the analyses are the same...exactly the same! All of them. Every single one. Every decimal place. You get the idea!

What's going on here? Does the same company make both products?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Probably. Scott's probably got a contract to be the first to use it for x years and now they are making it for others.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Probably. Scott's probably got a contract to be the first to use it for x years and now they are making it for others.


Or, maybe Scotts and Lebanon share technology. The blends they use (methylene ureas and ammonium sulfate) seem an awful lot alike...

Ace Hardware brand fertilizer used to be Lebanon, btw. Not sure if it still is.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

It's not uncommon for manufacturers to be contracted make an identical product for a different brand.

For example, those store brand products at grocery stores are often actually just the name brand but repackaged. Probably the same deal here.


----------

